# Chuck "Chuck Versus the Subway; Chuck versus the Ring: Part II" (5/24/10, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

OMG, OMG.... that was all sorts of epic.

I called them closing the Buy More the second they cut to Big Mike during the second episode. I exclaimed, "There is two things this episode did NOT need. A Subway product placement, and a Buy More B-plot." I realized then that Josh Schwartz probably realized the same thing, and that meant that the only reason they were including the Buy More was to write it out.

Plus... that also explains how the show got picked up again... axe three stars (Big Mike, Jeff, Lester) to slash the budget again. It also lets them add Alex as a recurring character, or probably even a starring role. (Of course, they wrote her with kickass "self defense skills" which will come in handy...)

So... does this mean Chuck is now going to fill the role of Orion, and go on his own "black ops" missions? And does this mean that he might have to hide the missions, even from Sarah? That could lead to the "what is he hiding from me" nonsense, and also them crossing paths on a mission, leading to a "is he good or bad"... gahh. I can't think about that. *shudder*

All I know is... this is the Best. Show. Ever. :up::up::up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Talk about a game-changer!

Can't wait for next year...


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

It sounds like they plan on bringing back Big Mike and Jeffster in some capacity if you read Fedak's interview with Sepinwall...
http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...creator-chris-fedak-post-mortems-season-three

I loved this episode, I love this show bring on season 4 and beyond(i hope)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mr_Bester said:


> It sounds like they plan on bringing back Big Mike and Jeffster in some capacity if you read Fedak's interview with Sepinwall...
> http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/whats-a...creator-chris-fedak-post-mortems-season-three
> 
> I loved this episode, I love this show bring on season 4 and beyond(i hope)


Excellent interview, thanks!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I was kinda hoping Ellie would somehow get an intersect implanted in her brain so she'd be able to go out on missions with Chuck.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

"Walker, you got yourself a good one.... _finally_!"


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

F...ing awsome episode. Definitely changes the whole dynamic now. Ought to be interesting to see next season. The interview was pretty good too.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I was kinda hoping Ellie would somehow get an intersect implanted in her brain so she'd be able to go out on missions with Chuck.


I was kinda hoping Ellie would get the bullet intended for Scott Bakula. She almost singlehandedly ruined the first hour.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I was kinda hoping Ellie would get the bullet intended for Scott Bakula. She almost singlehandedly ruined the first hour.


I totally agree with you. Her character is an idiot. "You have to stop being a spy [with Sarah and Casey protecting him] so that *I* can protect you"? Weak!

I also thought it was weird that Alex showed up, but not her Mom. You'd think Casey would want to see her as well.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

verdugan said:


> I totally agree with you. Her character is an idiot. "You have to stop being a spy [with Sarah and Casey protecting him] so that *I* can protect you"? Weak!
> 
> I also thought it was weird that Alex showed up, but not her Mom. You'd think Casey would want to see her as well.


Then she says "Why did you keep this from me?" followed up a few moments later by "We have to call the cops."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Loved it. Can't wait to see what Chuck's mom is involved in, and how he'll get involved in that story.

And I'm glad Ellie finally knows. That will end the ridiculous secret keeping among the show's main regulars.

And what happened to Shaw? Chuck couldn't kill him, and Sarah knocked him out, but I assume he was then taken into custody? I'm guessing that him not being dead is going to come back to haunt Chuck at some point.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

That was frickin' great. Let me say that again. That was frickin' great!

I never thought I'd say this but Morgan might be my favorite character on this show. Dude broke both of his thumbs and said some famous movie quotes.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> That was frickin' great. Let me say that again. That was frickin' great!
> 
> I never thought I'd say this but Morgan might be my favorite character on this show. Dude broke both of his thumbs and said some famous movie quotes.


Yeah, Morgan makes a much better spy than assistant manager.

SO glad they nuked the Buy More!! This is the finale I wanted last season. Looking forward to next season! It'll be my number 1 favorite show then (since Lost is over).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I could live with the Buy More. Shaw, I hope I never see again. What a bland, boring character.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I never thought I'd say this but Morgan might be my favorite character on this show. Dude broke both of his thumbs and said some famous movie quotes.


And the look on the poor guy's face when he reached for the alarm pull...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I think they purposefully kept it vague, but what's the thinking here on the forum: Is Chuck's Mom with the Ring (or some other group of bad guys) or not? The voice on the phone sounded suspiciously sinister?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

jschuur said:


> I think they purposefully kept it vague, but what's the thinking here on the forum: Is Chuck's Mom with the Ring (or some other group of bad guys) or not? The voice on the phone sounded suspiciously sinister?


I think Chuck's mom is with another secret group called the Rhombus.

I was totally, totally, totally shocked when Shaw shot Chuck's dad. Didn't see that coming at all.

The video of Beckman shredding documents cracked me up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm impressed with how good Brandon Routh is at being bad. He's always struck me as the boy-scout type, but he can be deliciously evil!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm impressed with how good Brandon Routh is at being bad. He's always struck me as the boy-scout type, but he can be deliciously evil!


But he's so deadpan, zombie-ish even.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Knowing what a key part Subway played in getting the show renewed, I actually liked the product placement. 

I'm glad the BuyMore is toast.. it will be interesting to see what Big Mike, Jeffster, Morgan and Casey do post-Buy More.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> But he's so deadpan, zombie-ish even.


Mwuah hah


----------



## Ohhbother (Jan 14, 2002)

"Sweet Lord, they did it. They actually did it. Those crazy nerds blew up the freakin' Buy More!"


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

jschuur said:


> "This is a magical place. You are safe here. We are talking walls. We are not going to eat you."


What is that from? It's bugging me.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What is that from? It's bugging me.


Labyrinth (I'm fairly sure).

Edit: nope, an Office (US) episode, "Cafe Disco," Season 5 Ep 25. (http://www.officequotes.net/no5-25.php) - although apparently the quote should be "we HAVE talking walls."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent episode!



verdugan said:


> I totally agree with you. Her character is an idiot. "You have to stop being a spy [with Sarah and Casey protecting him] so that *I* can protect you"? She needs to learn some self defense moves and be stronger. Doctors are not weak like this.
> 
> I do wish there could be some more romance/honeymoon stuff with Chuck and Sarah.


Ellie needs to grow some balls. Grow up and let the birdie fly. I pity her kids. "no you can't go play outside, some germ might hurt you" I liked her in the beginning of the show but now, Awesome is much better. And team Awesome/Morgan was a riot.



cheesesteak said:


> I could live with the Buy More. Shaw, I hope I never see again. What a bland, boring character.


Please kill him. Please. PLEEEAAASSSEEE!!!



cheesesteak said:


> That was frickin' great. Let me say that again. That was frickin' great!
> 
> I never thought I'd say this but Morgan might be my favorite character on this show. Dude broke both of his thumbs and said some famous movie quotes.


I could see Morgan doing it because it's what spies do. Go Morgan!!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Labyrinth (I'm fairly sure).
> 
> Edit: nope, an Office (US) episode, "Cafe Disco," Season 5 Ep 25. (http://www.officequotes.net/no5-25.php) - although apparently the quote should be "we HAVE talking walls."


Thank you! It was torturing me! I had just started to believe it was from the office--though I was hearing Dwight's voice (it was actually Michael)--but google just returned jschuur threads.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

The Star Wars reference with the general was awesome. This is such a great show.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

KungFuCow said:


> The Star Wars reference with the general was awesome. This is such a great show.


and the "It's OK we're here to rescue you" and "Alex, I'm your father"

Ausiello has his armchair casting open for MamaB, here are my thoughts

Carrie Fischer-Obvious geek cred, unfortunately hard living has made her a bit more androgenous.

Gates McFadden-More geek cred, also played the mother of a gifted child, though she may not be acting anymore

Kate Mulgrew-OK, Voyager wasn't the best, but 2 Starfleet captains as Chuck's parents, how much more geeky, and Robert Duncan McNeil has worked with her in the past ;p

Nancy Wilson, out of left field, but what teenage boy from the late 80's didn't tug to her? She's about the right age and she's acted a bit...

Claudia Christian, also about the right age, less well known with B5 vs Trek, a bit more active in acting after B5 vs Mulgrew after Voyager...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There's been a suggestion or two of Lynda Carter as well.

Edit: whoops, didn't read the article first.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Mr_Bester said:


> and the "It's OK we're here to rescue you" and "Alex, I'm your father"
> 
> Ausiello has his armchair casting open for MamaB, here are my thoughts
> 
> ...


How about a one-off (in two ways): Melissa Gilbert. Small but critical role in B5 for geek cred. And married to Bruce Boxlitner, who also played Awesome's father.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Ellie needs to grow some balls. Grow up and let the birdie fly.


Alex should beat her up :up:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

What a great ep and it was written so they could close it there or even add that last scene to continue to next season.

Can someone explain to me, did Chuck get Intersect Alfa (or maybe Beta) as a kid? If so why didn't he flash anytime from then to when he got 1.0 from Bryce?

Also anyone else think the knock on the door was daddy coming back? This show does have a history of having dead characters return.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I never thought I'd say this but Morgan might be my favorite character on this show. Dude broke both of his thumbs and said some famous movie quotes.


I've always loved Morgan, but they've done some great things with his character this season. It started with his reaction to the finding out that Chuck had been a spy all this time, and he was like "Awesome!" instead of taking the typical TV angsty "I can't believe he's been hiding this from me!" route. And then the pairing with Casey was a stroke of genius by the writers, because those two are hysterical together for oh so many reasons.

His reaction after breaking both thumbs in order to get to the fire alarm, and then have the alarm go off right before he got there, was priceless. Loved it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Can someone explain to me, did Chuck get Intersect Alfa (or maybe Beta) as a kid? If so why didn't he flash anytime from then to when he got 1.0 from Bryce?


There wasn't much in there. I suspect it's why he was such a computer wiz.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Can someone explain to me, did Chuck get Intersect Alfa (or maybe Beta) as a kid? If so why didn't he flash anytime from then to when he got 1.0 from Bryce?


I think Dad was just experimenting at that point, and there wasn't anything in there that was flash worthy. Perhaps Dad hadn't even known what application it would be used for. But when Chuck "downloaded" all that information, and Dad saw that he was still OK, perhaps that's what gave him the idea to put relevant spy-related info into the download so that it could be recalled at a later time.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah I certainly think dad could still be alive. If The Ring could bring Shaw back from the dead with several bullet holes in him and fallen into that river, they could certainly bring back papa bartowski. Especially since they could use his intelligence as well.


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

He can come back from the dead. In fact, he happened to get shot just one room over from the tissue regeneration laboratory...


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Also anyone else think the knock on the door was daddy coming back? This show does have a history of having dead characters return.


I was for sure that it was him when the knock on the door happened. I still think he is alive and will resurface at somepoint.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dilbert27 said:


> I was for sure that it was him when the knock on the door happened. I still think he is alive and will resurface at somepoint.


He'll resurface via the computer talking to Chuck for a bit...as for him coming back...I'm sure they'd save that for when Chuck actually gets that close to finding out who his mother is. The locket will tie into this.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

dsb411 said:


> He can come back from the dead. In fact, he happened to get shot just one room over from the tissue regeneration laboratory...


This little detail is why I won't be surprised to see him next season. If Shaw can be shot 3 times, fall into a river, be flown from France to this secret lab in LA, and still survive, it should be a no-brainer that the Ring or next season's Very Bad People would use that lab to save his life. What super-secret baddie spy group could resist having Orion in their grasp?

I _loved_ Lesters facial expression when Jeff said that Ellie was Chuck with girl parts.

I was totally expecting the last 6 episodes of this season to be pretty much stand-alone since they were added on after they had pretty much given us a season-finale episode in Paris. I figured they'd get Shaw, Chuck would get the governor (which would never be mentioned again) and next season would start just as it would have if these last 6 episodes hadn't happened. Chuck actually quitting the CIA and finding his dad's secret lair is a huge change though. It'll be really interesting to see how Sarah, Casey, and even General Beckman will figure into his probably new life of freelance bad-guy busting.

I'm not entirely sure that the Buy More is really gone. They blew it up right after Jeff and Lester suggested burning it down to save it. I think there's more to it than having those two clowns on the run, although that might make for some entertaining encounters with them next season.



kleinman said:


> Mwuah hah


I thought it sounded more like "Moo-haha" when he said it. 



GDG76 said:


> Knowing what a key part Subway played in getting the show renewed, I actually liked the product placement.


Agreed! It was a pretty blatant bit of product placement, but not too horribly out of character for Big Mike. Considering that they played no small part in Chuck's renewal, I'm all for more Subway placements.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There wasn't much in there. I suspect it's why he was such a computer wiz.


What was that, a Mac Classic, 1MB RAM and a 800K floppy


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I had to guess Big Mike, Morgan, Casey and Chuck will probably go to work next door at Largemart next season.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> And what happened to Shaw? Chuck couldn't kill him, and Sarah knocked him out, but I assume he was then taken into custody? I'm guessing that him not being dead is going to come back to haunt Chuck at some point.


It's really difficult killing Superman. Chuck needs some kryptonite.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

dsb411 said:


> He can come back from the dead. In fact, he happened to get shot just one room over from the tissue regeneration laboratory...


And why would Shaw kill the only tech support for his watch / governor?

Perhaps the dad "Quantum Leaped" out of there just in time...


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

dilbert27 said:


> If I had to guess Big Mike, Morgan, Casey and Chuck will probably go to work next door at Largemart next season.


Or Underpants Etc.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Tyrannosullyrex said:


> Or Underpants Etc.


Yeah, this would be funnier -- or perhaps horrifying, depending on whether or not there are any scenes in which Jeffster are modeling the merchandise.

Incidentally, when we see the subway train on which Shaw is traveling leave the North Hollywood subway station, it's going the "wrong" direction -- that station is a terminal, so it's heading toward the end of the track (which is about one train length past the end of the platform).

And the secret door that was supposedly at the Hollywood and Western station was actually still at the North Hollywood station. (Didn't think they'd really bother to film in two separate subway stations, did you?  ) This was obvious because Hollywood and Western has very distinctive tilework.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dilbert27 said:


> If I had to guess Big Mike, Morgan, Casey and Chuck will probably go to work next door at Largemart next season.





Tyrannosullyrex said:


>


So looking at these two pictures, are these just different angles of the Buy More store, or did they set move from one location to another at some point? Those two Buy More exteriors don't appear to be in the same place at all.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> So looking at these two pictures, are these just different angles of the Buy More store, or did they set move from one location to another at some point? Those two Buy More exteriors don't appear to be in the same place at all.


I think the top picture is from the pilot. The bottom is from the remaining episodes. Both are supposed to be the Burbank Buy More. (The Buy More set is not a real big box store... it's on a sound stage at Warner Brothers where it has been all along.)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think the top picture is from the pilot. The bottom is from the remaining episodes. Both are supposed to be the Burbank Buy More. (The Buy More set is not a real big box store... it's on a sound stage at Warner Brothers where it has been all along.)


Really? I thought they leased an empty big box store in a real shopping mall and that's where they'd been filming a lot of the series. I know I've heard people talk about seeing the real shopping mall where the Buy More and Underpants, Etc. are located. It's a real place (not a set). Did they just lease that site for a short time in order to get a bunch of B-roll exterior footage? Do they still have the Buy More sign up at that location? If so, why do they continue to pay for that site if they almost never use it for exterior location shoots?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really? I thought they leased an empty big box store in a real shopping mall and that's where they'd been filming a lot of the series. I know I've heard people talk about seeing the real shopping mall where the Buy More and Underpants, Etc. are located. It's a real place (not a set). Did they just lease that site for a short time in order to get a bunch of B-roll exterior footage? Do they still have the Buy More sign up at that location? If so, why do they continue to pay for that site if they almost never use it for exterior location shoots?


The exterior is a (former) Mervyn's in West Hills, CA.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...Mfx_fqSLnQqr-6YBWnJEg&cbp=12,271.34,,0,-10.44

A lot of the shots are stock shots of the Mervyn's that have been edited in post to insert the signage. When they have to do exterior location shots, they put up the Buy More sign over the Mervyn's sign just long enough to film.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Loved Casey finally hugging his daughter! :up:

And come on...Stephen J Bartowski! Holla to Stephen J Cannell!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> (The Buy More set is not a real big box store... it's on a sound stage at Warner Brothers where it has been all along.)


Correction: not ALL along. Devdog, you were sort of correct. The pilot episode interior (and possibly exterior, not certain) was filmed in a redressed former CompUSA location. The scene in the pilot when he walked through "LargeMart" was filmed at a Costco just down the block.

Since the pilot, however, the Buy More has been on a soundstage.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

AlphaDelta said:


> What was that, a Mac Classic...


I thought it was an SE.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> I thought it was an SE.


Nope, definitely a de-branded Classic... the one in the show had a smooth face, aside from a groove going horizontally across the face at the same level as the floppy.

(Amusingly, the top TV set had a shot of the Amiga "boing ball. There's another computer in the background of the shot... possibly a Centris 605, but it's really blurry even in HD... and unfortunately, this isn't CSI, so I can't zoom and enhance.)


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

After Dad Bartowski got offed I thought the same was going to happen to Ellie after she forced Chuck to promise to get out of the spy game when he was done getting Shaw. It seemed the only way Chuck would be able to break that promise but I guess it's gonna be another season of everybody lying to everybody else.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The exterior is a (former) Mervyn's in West Hills, CA.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...Mfx_fqSLnQqr-6YBWnJEg&cbp=12,271.34,,0,-10.44
> 
> A lot of the shots are stock shots of the Mervyn's that have been edited in post to insert the signage. When they have to do exterior location shots, they put up the Buy More sign over the Mervyn's sign just long enough to film.


Correct.
The Mervyns in the Fallbrook Mall closed down 18-24 months ago.
I've shopped there in the past.

I can tell that most of the time, they just add the Buy More signage digitally on the South side of the store.

The one time I think they had actual signage was during a fight scene with Yvonne Strahovsky and another female agent on the roof of what was supposed to be the Wienerlicious building.










There actually is a Wal-Mart several stores to the left of this photo.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I was behind by a day in watching but I agree with the OMG, that was epic type comments. Definitely a great wrap to the season and yet another nice reboot for next season. Now I just have to get through the summer until the show returns.... {impatiently checks watch and calendars....}


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bing actually provides a nice "bird's eye" view of the mall, including a shot that shows the south face of Mervyn's used in the show and what I'm pretty sure is the building used as the Wienerlicious/Orange Orange.
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=ppy9dg53f4y0&scene=33198026&lvl=2&sty=b

The "Underpants etc." is actually a Toys 'r Us, and the Large Mart sign is really a Home Depot sign.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The "Underpants etc." is actually a Toys 'r Us, and the Large Mart sign is really a Home Depot sign.


No.
Home Depot is behind the Wal-Mart on the West side of the complex.

Large Mart is either Ross or Wal-Mart, I can't remember exactly where the FX guys put it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> No.
> Home Depot is behind the Wal-Mart on the West side of the complex.
> 
> Large Mart is either Ross or Wal-Mart, I can't remember exactly where the FX guys put it.


From what I can tell, there's an odd Home Depot sign between Toys R Us and Ross:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=pp...6653 Fallbrook Ave, West Hills, CA 91307-3520

Yeah, I can see the Home Depot is way behind the mall, so I don't get why they have a sign actually on the mall itself.

(Other than in the pilot, they've never actually shown LargeMart, other than the "L" LargeMart sign, and the one episode where they had a LargeMart table in the Buy More "by accident.")


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It struck me as weird that they didn't try to recover dad's body but they had a memorial service for him (or maybe just a toast) anyway.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I was totally, totally, totally shocked when Shaw shot Chuck's dad. Didn't see that coming at all.


As soon as he told Ellie this was the last time he was ever walking away from her, my wife said "That means he is about to die".


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Dad was just experimenting at that point, and there wasn't anything in there that was flash worthy. Perhaps Dad hadn't even known what application it would be used for. But when Chuck "downloaded" all that information, and Dad saw that he was still OK, perhaps that's what gave him the idea to put relevant spy-related info into the download so that it could be recalled at a later time.


I bet Chuck would have flashed on an Apple IIe


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> It struck me as weird that they didn't try to recover dad's body but they had a memorial service for him (or maybe just a toast) anyway.


My guess is the Ring "disposed" of the body.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Einselen said:


> My guess is the Ring "disposed" of the body.


Or, since the ring was broken, the intersect may have repaired Dad's injuries, sort of like those nanites we keep hearing so much about on other shows...


----------



## moot (Apr 8, 2006)

DianaMo said:


> sort of like those nanites we keep hearing so much about on other shows...


Do I dare say that you've given them an idea for Intersect 3.0? 

Nanobots embedded in the subject's brain that are wirelessly linked to the CIA databases for constant, continuous intelligence updates.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> From what I can tell, there's an odd Home Depot sign between Toys R Us and Ross:
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=pp...6653 Fallbrook Ave, West Hills, CA 91307-3520
> 
> Yeah, I can see the Home Depot is way behind the mall, so I don't get why they have a sign actually on the mall itself.


IIRC, that sign actually directs you to the Home Depot behind Wal-Mart.

If you scroll north, you will see that the Target and Ballys Gym are also behind the rest of the mall.
I remember the first time I went to the Target there, I was wondering where the Hell it was.



LoadStar said:


> (Other than in the pilot, they've never actually shown LargeMart, other than the "L" LargeMart sign, and the one episode where they had a LargeMart table in the Buy More "by accident.")


I thought they showed it in the episode where they were "at war" with LargeMart and Anna did the cage fight with the LargeMart guy.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if having the first hour take place mostly in subway stations was part of the Subway product placement.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Einselen said:


> My guess is the Ring "disposed" of the body.


Where *do* all the dead bodies from tv shows go?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We didn't know (pay attention) that this was a 2-hour finale, so when it was getting close to [what we thought was] the end we were like Huh? What? This can't be the end! Turns out it was only minute 53...of two hours. YAY!



DancnDude said:


> I was kinda hoping Ellie would somehow get an intersect implanted in her brain so she'd be able to go out on missions with Chuck.


Both of us thought that she would download the intersect since it was RIGHT THERE.



Einselen said:


> Also anyone else think the knock on the door was daddy coming back? This show does have a history of having dead characters return.


Of course! Then as soon as I saw Alex I said "of course." I hope Alex and Morgan get together... 



Tangent said:


> Agreed! It was a pretty blatant bit of product placement, but not too horribly out of character for Big Mike. Considering that they played no small part in Chuck's renewal, I'm all for more Subway placements.


That was exactly the kind of product placement I like. It totally fits the character (Big Mike) and was well-done in like 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> .... I hope Alex and Morgan get together... ....


Not if Casey has anything to say about it....


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Where *do* all the dead bodies from tv shows go?


Where do you think Mystery Meat comes from?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Just watched this last night! Awesome! This was a finale. I also thought that it was written as a series ender had they not shown the last scene which was probably the intent. Count me as one who couldn't stand Shaw. the actor is very 1-D in his ability.

The scene with Morgan and Awesome in Casey's car was great and I loved how Casey was mad that Morgan used his missile. It was pretty good though how they had the three of them in the armored truck pretty much accepting defeat and it was a band of misfits (plus an awesome crown vic) who saved them.

Chuck's plan to capture the Ring leaders and Shaw was pretty brilliant.

The effects they used when Chucks flashing was malfunctioning were pretty good.

Morgan dropping the detonator was awesome. As soon as he picked it up everybody knew he was going to drop it.

I though the subway product placement was brilliant! It was so over the top and tongue in cheek that it fit perfectly within the expectations of the show.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Not is Casey has anything to say about it....


That's the rub. He can bluster about all he wants, but Morgan isn't as afraid of Casey any more now that he's part of the team... It should make for good TV. :up:


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> It's really difficult killing Superman. Chuck needs some kryptonite.


Did anyone notice that in the flashback scene right before Chuck had his little show down with Shaw that young Chuck was wearing a Superman shirt? That got a nice little laugh out of me.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

moot said:


> Do I dare say that you've given them an idea for Intersect 3.0?
> 
> Nanobots embedded in the subject's brain that are wirelessly linked to the CIA databases for constant, continuous intelligence updates.


When Chuck got the message to go to his computer and he went in and sat down I figured he was about to receive an Intersect Update.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

markz said:


> As soon as he told Ellie this was the last time he was ever walking away from her, my wife said "That means he is about to die".


Ha! I said the same thing to my kids. In fact I paused the TiVo and gave them a little expository induction into the art of TV watching, explaining how whenever anyone says anything like that you know they're not coming back--it's supposed to make the entire thing more poignant (but, all it really does is give away what should be a shocking plot twist).

Needless to say, my kids were _riveted_ by my commentary.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Frustrating that this is such a great show and nobody watches. They watch the same cop shows over and over in different incarnations. They watch the same talent contests, but we can't get them to watch this awesomely fun show.

Ironically, if NBC didn't suck so bad, this show would have been canceled!!


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Where *do* all the dead bodies from tv shows go?


The magical trunk of Duncan MacCleod's T-Bird?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Fantastic episode but 2 things I didn't care for:
1. Jeffster...I didn't think the music or video fit into the scene and found it very distracting to a great fight scene...like they felt like they had to cram that in somewhere.
2. Dissapointed that Jeffster took the fall and are wanted....they are creepy but they are harmless. I hope they get cleared of the crime.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

busyba said:


> I wonder if having the first hour take place mostly in subway stations was part of the Subway product placement.


I wonder if the Subway sandwich bits will be included in the syndicated shows or edited out?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> Did anyone notice that in the flashback scene right before Chuck had his little show down with Shaw that young Chuck was wearing a Superman shirt? That got a nice little laugh out of me.


I didn't catch that, I'll have to look for it next time I watch this episode.

Love the Superman references. They should get more Smallville and movie folks on the show. Enjoyed seeing Christopher Lloyd on the show too. Although at first I incorrectly identified the actor as someone else.

BTW, the Chuck season finale is on Comcast's On Demand in both HDTV and NTSC. It is broken up into two episodes.

The Comcast PVR listings had it as one 2 hour episode. Don't know how Tivo listed it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Speaking of Superman, you all should read Alan Sepinwall's interview with showrunner Chris Fedak. He says that the concept of Superman played a large role in this season, and that next season might have more Batman-related themes. For the spoiler-phobes, there really aren't any in the interview, so read away!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Thank the gods for Hulu. My OTA reception crapped the bed for this episode.
Constant pixillation made it unwatchable. Still excellent episodes on a PC screen. 

Can't wait for next season. I'm curious who will play mama Bartowski as well.
The episode on my Tivo was intact at that part, so I went back and listened to the scene where mamaB answers the phone. I didn't recognize the voice. 
It didn't sound like Kate Mulgrew, Claudia Christian, or Gates McFadden, so I'm at a loss.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Can't wait for next season. I'm curious who will play mama Bartowski as well.
> The episode on my Tivo was intact at that part, so I went back and listened to the scene where mamaB answers the phone. I didn't recognize the voice.
> It didn't sound like Kate Mulgrew, Claudia Christian, or Gates McFadden, so I'm at a loss.


They haven't cast the actor yet. That's why we were only shown her from the back. The interview with Chris Fedak that I linked to above says that finding a good actor to play the mother is one of their top priorities this summer.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Finally got caught up (although I missed the Christopher Lloyd episode, and maybe one more--went from Ellie and Awesome leaving Africa after Justin injected him with something to "Living Dead"). All I can say is "Wow". Sometimes this show falters. Sometimes it sets up things that really strain "suspension of disbelief." But when the show fires on all cylinders, like it did for this finale, it's amazing. I as occasionally laughing, crying and feeling apprehensive about the situation all at the same time.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Ironically, if NBC didn't suck so bad, this show would have been canceled!!


In a way, we have Jay Leno to thank for getting Chuck renewed. 

Excellent ending, and it looks like they will be able to continue to grow the show.

I just hope that by the end of next season's premiere they have Chuck tell Ellie the truth, and Ellie accepts Chuck going on spy missions again because it might help to find their mother. These characters have already gone through keeping secrets from each other once; don't make them go through that again!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of Superman, you all should read Alan Sepinwall's interview with showrunner Chris Fedak. He says that the concept of Superman played a large role in this season, and that next season might have more Batman-related themes. For the spoiler-phobes, there really aren't any in the interview, so read away!


Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BitbyBlit said:


> In a way, we have Jay Leno to thank for getting Chuck renewed.
> 
> Excellent ending, and it looks like they will be able to continue to grow the show.
> 
> I just hope that by the end of next season's premiere they have Chuck tell Ellie the truth, and Ellie accepts Chuck going on spy missions again because it might help to find their mother. These characters have already gone through keeping secrets from each other once; don't make them go through that again!


What truth do you want him to share with Ellie? She asked him to quit the CIA, and he did that. Now he found out a new mystery related to their mother, and to their father's involvement in the spy world, and he's not about to go blab that to Ellie until he's investigated it and figured out what exactly happened.

Basically, Ellie was the last to know the Chuck as spy secret, so now there has to be a new secret that Chuck will keep from everyone, and then they'll eventually each find out, with Ellie probably being the last one again, because Chuck wants to protect her as best he can.

On a different note, if the old family house is sitting unused and Chuck's able to go in and enter the basement lair, why haven't either he or Ellie been living there?


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Nope, definitely a de-branded Classic... the one in the show had a smooth face, aside from a groove going horizontally across the face at the same level as the floppy.
> 
> (Amusingly, the top TV set had a shot of the Amiga "boing ball. There's another computer in the background of the shot... possibly a Centris 605, but it's really blurry even in HD... and unfortunately, this isn't CSI, so I can't zoom and enhance.)


I doon't know how I missed the boing ball. I guess I was focused on a screen in the upper left side of the screen that look distinctly like an Amiga Guru Meditation Error (flashing red box of text at the top of the screen).


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the look on the poor guy's face when he reached for the alarm pull...


I was nearly crying by that point. It was so clear what was going to happen and watching him march proudly to the alarm holding his thumbs up. Holy hell, that was awesome.



Einselen said:


> Also anyone else think the knock on the door was daddy coming back? This show does have a history of having dead characters return.


For a moment, and then I decided he wouldn't be back until next season.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

Wouldn't it be logical to have Big Mike and Jeffster to work at a Subway franchise? Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

mightyb said:


> Wouldn't it be logical to have Big Mike and Jeffster to work at a Subway franchise? Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


That would be what's called too MUCH product placement.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Another "Die Hard" reference in this episode: the big machine thing in the subway was manufactured by "McTiernan Industries" (no doubt after John McTiernan, director of "Die Hard" and other action movies).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I could live with the Buy More. Shaw, I hope I never see again. What a bland, boring character.


I like the character a lot. A great villain for this series.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm impressed with how good Brandon Routh is at being bad. He's always struck me as the boy-scout type, but he can be deliciously evil!


Agreed. Routh has a done a very good job of moving from mysterious team leader to outright evil villain. I hated him in this episode. 



Tangent said:


> Agreed! It was a pretty blatant bit of product placement, but not too horribly out of character for Big Mike. Considering that they played no small part in Chuck's renewal, I'm all for more Subway placements.


Yeah, Big Mike has done similar monologues before. The "160 calories" bit was a little over the top, but I laughed at the rest. Didn't think it was out of place.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> What truth do you want him to share with Ellie? She asked him to quit the CIA, and he did that.


I don't remember her exact words, but her intent was that he stop the spy business in general, and lead a "normal" life. Spying for oneself is just as dangerous as working for the government, if not moreso. I don't think Chuck is the type of person to try to get by on the technicality of just not being an official spy. If he doesn't tell Ellie, he is going to feel like he betrayed his promise, but for a good reason.

If they go back to Chuck keeping secrets, then that will inevitably result in more "Why didn't you tell me" drama, which to me is a rehash of what already happened. The benefit of Chuck working for himself is that he is no longer bound by any confidentiality agreements, so he gets to decide whom to bring in. This last season has been about Chuck building a team around him, and it would be nice to see that continue to next season where everyone is working together instead of having Chuck become some kind of lone spy like his father, which has never been his style.

If they want to have some kind of keeping secrets, they could have Sarah and Casey continue to work for the government, and feed Chuck info on certain missions that might give Chuck a lead on his mother. Then it would be Chuck and his team pretending to lead normal lives (including being spies, which is normal for Casey and Sarah ) while trying to stay one step ahead of both the U.S. government and its enemies.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> Or, since the ring was broken, the intersect may have repaired Dad's injuries, sort of like those nanites we keep hearing so much about on other shows...


I loved that show when it was called Jake 2.0


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

mightyb said:


> Wouldn't it be logical to have Big Mike and Jeffster to work at a Subway franchise? Kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


That could be fun. Imagine them making that sub (the one they made Casey eat) for real customers.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

markz said:


> As soon as he told Ellie this was the last time he was ever walking away from her, my wife said "That means he is about to die".


So did mine. And once there was the showdown in the following scene I called how and when it would happen.



cheesesteak said:


> Where *do* all the dead bodies from tv shows go?


Ben Linus dumps them into a big pit on the island.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There's been a suggestion or two of Lynda Carter as well.


This is the exact person who popped into my head at the ending. I think she would be perfect.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Re: Chuck's mom...

Daphne Zuniga. 

She's been playing a mom of a 20-something on One Tree Hill, and would be perfect as a Mrs. Bartowski. She even looks a little like Ellie. And she could pull off either evil or good.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> Re: Chuck's mom...
> 
> Daphne Zuniga.
> 
> She's been playing a mom of a 20-something on One Tree Hill, and would be perfect as a Mrs. Bartowski. She even looks a little like Ellie. And she could pull off either evil or good.


She does look an awful lot like Ellie, true. Is she old enough, though? Both Zachary and Sarah are 30, and why does everyone think they are any younger on the show? Ellie is established-enough as a doctor to be offered a prestigious position. You have to have an undergraduate degree (3-4 years) followed by 4 years of medical school, then internship. By the time you are a full resident you are 12+ years out of highschool, so she's got to be 30.

I actually thought Scott Bakula was a bit borderline to play the dad, and Zuniga is 8 years his junior. Lynda Carter is a year older than Bakula.

I'd say Lynda Carter is the ideal choice because of the geek factor (her being Wonder Woman and all); Zaphne Duniga wold be perfect as an aunt.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

wprager said:


> Both Zachary and Sarah are 30, and why does everyone think they are any younger on the show?


According to the "Chuck Wiki" Chuck is twenty-eight. Though I don't know if it's ever specifically stated on the show.... he does receive the intersect on his birthday though (the first time). I'm assuming Ellie is about 30, a couple of years older than Chuck.

Daphne Zuniga is 47.

But don't get hung up on the age thing. It's called acting for a reason. A few years doesn't make much of a difference in TV land.


----------

